# télécharger Mac 9.1



## WebOliver (20 Janvier 2002)

Ben s'il est plein, il faut faire un peu de place pour accueillir OS 9.1. Je pense que tu peux installer OS 9.2 sans passer par la mise à jour 9.1. Utilise le tableau de bord _Mise à jour des logiciels_ et regarde ce qu'il te propose comme mise à jour.


----------



## Bernard53 (20 Janvier 2002)

Désolé, WebOliver, mais la mise à jour 9.2.2 requiert la mise à jour 9.2.1 qui elle-même requiert 9.1 dixit Apple :
- pour 9.2.2 « Avant l'installation, effectuez les opérations suivantes :
· Cette mise à jour (manuelle ou automatique) requiert Mac OS 9.2.1.  ... »
- et pour 9.2.1 « Avant d'installer Mac OS 9.2, effectuez les opérations suivantes :
· La mise à jour (manuelle ou automatique) avec Mac OS 9.2 requiert Mac OS 9.1.  ... »

Salutations.


----------



## LCT (20 Janvier 2002)

Roméo, avez-vous une raison précise de changer de système ? 
Voulez-vous essayer OS X ? 
Utilisez-vous une application qui requiert le 9.1 ?
Dans laffirmative, faites de la place sur votre disque (ou changez-en), achetez-vous le CD-Rom Apple sil vous reste de la tune ou suivez le conseil de Bernard53 et armez-vous de patience si vous navez pas le câble ou lADSL.
Dans la négative, je vous recommande le 9.0.4 qui prend moins de place et qui est à mes yeux lun des meilleurs systèmes jamais faits par Apple. Nettement supérieur au 9.1 selon moi (je nai pas essayé le 9.2).


----------



## roméo (20 Janvier 2002)

Voilà, j'ai mon ibook qui fonctionne sous OS9 depusi un an je voudrais télécharger la version 9.1. Or ca ne marche pas un message d'erreur indique que mon disque est plein .


Que faire ? 

Peut-on télécharger la version 9.2.1 sans jamais avair eu la version 9.1 ?


----------

